# syncing contacts via Bluetooth



## aaronb54 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys!

*

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LT with the Connectivity Package.* I am trying to synch my contacts into the car, however it every time I try, it doesn’t work.* I’ve tried various things like downloading an app to send my contacts directly to the car.* I’m able to pair with the car, but my contacts don’t go into the car. *Does anyone have any advice?* I have a Verizon Samsung Galaxy Nexus running Android 4.1.1. I've tried searching this site for an answer but couldn't find one. 

*

Thanks!


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

I used an app called "bluetooth file transfer" for my Samsung Stratosphere. Worked perfectly.


----------



## aaronb54 (Sep 26, 2012)

I tried that app and it told me the car couldn't receive the data.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if Google trashed the bluetooth again like they did in Gingerbread.


----------



## aaronb54 (Sep 26, 2012)

I really hope not. My phone is the first to get the Jellybean upgrade so I hope it isn't jacked up.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

My 2012 Eco doesn't have the connectivity package, but after pairing the phone to use the bluetooth, the next day I got a window on my phone that asked if I wanted to sync my contacts with the car and I just hit Yes. It was all done automatically for me and my Droid3. Maybe delete your phone from the car's list and start again fresh?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

aaronb54 said:


> I really hope not. My phone is the first to get the Jellybean upgrade so I hope it isn't jacked up.




aaronb54,
Are you still experiencing this issue? If you are can you please send me a PM with your VIN so I can look into this further for you? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## HenryIV (Sep 29, 2012)

I was also wondering how to do this. I have a Windows Phone and the first time I synced up my car with the phone, an option on my phone appeared to download contacts. I accidentally cancelled it and now I don't see an option to do it.


----------



## MarkTheJedi (Oct 12, 2012)

Some Boat HenryIV... I'll keep tinkering. If I find a solution I will post. Also can't get my '12 Cruze to recognize my ZuneHD, but my '11 Equinox works just fine. Weird.


----------

